# Disk Copy 6.4



## Joseph Spiros (Jan 13, 2002)

anyone have it (is it still in beta? still, i need it)? I need a copy!


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 28, 2002)

i have the programme, mail me if you still wan't it: ciscokid@tomgreen.com


----------



## noordkmp (Feb 1, 2002)

Get it from Greg Hall's iDisk at http://homepage.mac.com/hall/FileSharing.html . And what indeed _is_ its status? I really like it, but why is it so hard to find? I'd love to see its functionality in OS X's Disk Copy.


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Feb 1, 2002)

hehe, thanks guys, but I have myself already not only aquired it, but also 6.5b11, and both WERE avail on my carracho server (transitioning to a new comptuer, so itll be up soon)


----------



## noordkmp (Feb 4, 2002)

Ha great! Would you please mail me (noordkmp@mac.com) a copy of 6.5? I'm having problems with an image that doesn't want to mount. It contains very important data, and someone suggested I should try 6.5 for this.


----------



## cltrin (Oct 11, 2002)

I have not been able to find it. The links here are either outdated or broken.

It can be emailed to >>>>>>>>cltrin@hotmail.com if available. I need it for an OS X imaging project during October 2002.

Thanks for your help. I can not find this anywhere >:


----------

